# Surreal Estate theme - INVITES!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

FG........I love it!! What a job you did on this!!lol

Muf


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Those are really cool. Are you going to have a special realtors name for yourself? I love the whole theme idea. You can do lots with it (and it seems you have) and I love the name of the mortgage company.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

BooBerrie said:


> Those are really cool. Are you going to have a special realtors name for yourself? I love the whole theme idea. You can do lots with it (and it seems you have) and I love the name of the mortgage company.


The name I put on the yard sign is "Myra Mains"  (puns again!)

I'll probably make up a Rigor Mortgage lapel tag with the agent name on it.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

You did an awesome job. Love the invite and you're whole theme. You have some lucky guests. Very, very creative and professional looking!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow that looks really great! You did a fantastic job on it. And a new theme as well.
I wouldn't be too worried about DH being busy, I think the description is great as it is and if you put too much in, it just takes away from the rest of it.

MsM


----------



## Jacks Attic (Jul 17, 2008)

That is what an invite should look like. It lets the guests know that you put a lot of time and effort into the smallest details and that they can expect a great party. Well done.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I love that theme! You did a great job on the invitations and I LOVE the idea of unlocking the closet to get the prize! We were trying to figure out if we should do door prizes or something throughout the night, but giving them a key to unlock something is brilliant! Where did you get the rest of the keys that don't unlock the door?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> I love that theme! You did a great job on the invitations and I LOVE the idea of unlocking the closet to get the prize! We were trying to figure out if we should do door prizes or something throughout the night, but giving them a key to unlock something is brilliant! Where did you get the rest of the keys that don't unlock the door?



Key blanks at any hardware store that does spare keys. They'll be around 30¢ each if that. We are going to double check that you can't wiggle a key and pop the lock before we attach them to the keychains and send them out. It was a $7 doorknob lock, after all. 

The cool thing is since the keys are going to be genuine house keys, there is no way anyone will know which key is the "right" one, since they'll all look the same.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just realized that you picked the 18th for your date, cool! Your holiday must last longer that way  Do people still dress up as much as they do closer to the 31st? Do you have it annually on the same weekend?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Those are GREAT!!! I love puns, too, and you have some really good ones there!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I love those! They are awesome. What a great idea for the keys opening the lock.


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

great idea.... love the invite


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

FG -

You know that I've been just_ dying_ to see your invites and they were worth the wait! It's such a great theme!

Where may I ask did you get the gummy heart?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

FG -

I've been working on borrowing your wonderful theme idea and I was wondering what type of packaging are you using to send your invites?


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i love your invite. Your such a bad @$$ when it comes down to creating halloween things!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> I just realized that you picked the 18th for your date, cool! Your holiday must last longer that way  Do people still dress up as much as they do closer to the 31st? Do you have it annually on the same weekend?


We originally planned to have it the weekend before - the 25th - but one of our best friends was begging us to move it so he could attend. His brother decided to get married on the 25th, so he would have had to miss our party if we held it then. 

I hope that two weeks before isn't that big a deal and people are still really excited, but we may have to cancel due to the hurricane mess (I'm in Houston, TX  )



B Scary said:


> FG -
> 
> I've been working on borrowing your wonderful theme idea and I was wondering what type of packaging are you using to send your invites?


I was going to use regular business sized envelopes with the Rigor Mortgage logo in the return address area and the invitee name in the regular position. I was going to try to find orange or black versions, but regular white envelopes would have done in a pinch. I would print the RM logo out onto labels for easy setup. For actual mailing, I would have gotten the padded envelopes and put the realtor envelope on the inside with the keychain.

I got the gummy heart from Walgreens - quite gross looking and I believe 2 for $3.


----------



## Shavaun (Sep 21, 2008)

This is an amazing idea!!!!!


----------



## Shavaun (Sep 21, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> The name I put on the yard sign is "Myra Mains"  (puns again!)
> 
> I'll probably make up a Rigor Mortgage lapel tag with the agent name on it.


Sad maybe, but this is the best thing I have heard in my entire life lol hahahahha


----------



## hallowedding (Sep 20, 2004)

Outstanding and oh-so-clever!


----------

